# SUNDAY Sunday SUNDAY - October 2nd 2022 - CYCLONE COASTER Vintage Bicycle Ride - Long Beach California



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 28, 2022)

_*




*_
​_*   This SUNDAY Sunday SUNDAY - October 2nd 2022 is the next CYCLONE COASTER Vintage Bicycle ride with weather along the strand we ride expected to be a beautiful warm & sunny 77 degrees *_

_*   Has your favorite vintage bicycle been sitting around & not being ridden for a while ??? Well THIS SUNDAY it may be time to break it loose before it becomes yard art .... *_

_*   The *__*CYCLONE COASTER*__* family meets @ the same starting point since 2006 -- the Corner of 4th street & Junipero ( Former location of Portfolio Coffeehouse )

Meet & Greet @ *__*9:30 am
Kickstands UP*__* @ 10:30 am

Visit our new & improved website www.cyclonecoaster.com for all the monthly details - past events - family pictures & more *_

*Ridden not Hidden - Frank*​
*







*


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 2, 2022)

*I'm airing up my tires now ... See everyone there .. 

Ridden not Hidden .. Frank



*


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 2, 2022)

Miss you guys. Have a good day.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 2, 2022)

Fun day to ride!
1936 Electric, C-model Schwinn Special





Timothy rides a Big Gear.



This is the smallest/lowest gear bike in my quiver, 22/10 1" pitch clocked on radar today at 21 mph on 2nd St. in Belmont Shores.😎



Good day for/to ride!


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 2, 2022)

Into the wild blue yonder.























See ya, at the next ride!


----------



## mrg (Oct 2, 2022)

Busy weekend but great day for the CC ride ( not many pics tho ), cut out before lunch to ride the HB Airshow, OMG!!!


----------

